# Sanyo Z2 projector bulb



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a old Sanyo Z2 projector, and cant remember how to find out how much time is on the bulb however we have had it for two years and watch a fair bit of movies with it. I am starting to notice that its not as bright as it used to be and living up in Canada the replacement bulbs are costly (around $370CAD).
Anybody know of a less expensive place to buy from that has reasonable shipping cost to Canada? because if I have to spend almost $400 on a bulb its almost worth looking into a new projector.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you contact are sponsor.........
they have live support online and world wide shipping

http://www.discount-merchant.com/?Click=1592

On the lamp hours I think you push the power button down for 20 sec, after the power is on!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't think they have that one, but you can check the other suppliers listed here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...396-repair-parts-distributors.html#post146191


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, I will give them a look.


----------

